

Microsoft should be way more careful with messaging - ailon
http://blog.ailon.org/2015/05/04/microsoft-should-be-way-more-careful-with-messaging/

======
pmelendez
>"From the way it was presented to the general public, it sounded like there’s
no actual reason to develop “native” (UWP) Windows apps anymore"

Kevin Gallo made clear in one of the sessions that those briges are not the
best way to run an app in Windows 10. That the idea was made for apps that are
not going to change or as a first approach to support the platform. But in
order to use all the features that Windows 10 offer (Cortana, Inking, etc.)
you would need to write an universal app.

~~~
ailon
The point is that this should be said during keynotes - the only thing that
public sees. Only devs see breakout sessions, not decision makers.

~~~
pmelendez
Build is not a wide public conference, it is intended to be for developers.
Ignite conference (which is this week) is the one for decision makers
([http://ignite.microsoft.com/#fbid=OzEF049y498](http://ignite.microsoft.com/#fbid=OzEF049y498)).

